# Soda Water



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Question to the brains trust.
I use Sodastream (carbonated water) in Oz and it's cheap, 3 to 4 times the price in PH. it seems based on Lazadas prices.
When we lived in Manila we had the same and we purchased the unit and replacement Co2 bottles from Rustans in Makati and at that time 6 or 7 years ago the cost was only a little dearer than Oz.
We are now 5 + hours north of Manila and can't find any suppliers apart from online, any thoughts or wisdom?

Cheers, Steve.


----------

